# powermatic 4224 questions



## khowald (Nov 8, 2012)

What is the difference between a PM 4224, and a PM 4224A? I know they made the headstock movable on the PM 4224B, did they change anything else? I am searching for a lathe and would like to get a PM as they are heavy and I hope to do some unbalanced turning.
Thanks, ken


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I can't tell you the difference between the 2442 and the 2442A. There are quite a few differences in the B. It has Acme threads in the tailstock so it advances rapidly and will probably never wear out. The headstock has the best indexing of any lathe and it's easily removeable. The headstock has built in Vacuum pump (the modern Venturi Style not the older noisy one) and also has a compressor hose outlet. You do need a compressor to use either of those. 
The B will take bed extensions or extra beds. There are other differences but I can't remember them this morning. I went down to Nick Cook's to look at his lathe. He was the one who helped design the original 3520 and the 2442 and worked on the design of the new lathe. It is really sweet. 
About the only downside I see is the very heavy tailstock. They do however sell a really cool gear driven short bed extension. You move the tailstock out onto that and then simply crank it up or down. No lifting and you have a short bed extension to boot. It isn't cheap however but then neither is the lathe. If I remember correctly the lathe weights about 1000 lbs. 
There is a great trick I learned to stabilize smaller lathes. My friend turnes very out of balance pieces at high speed on his 3520. He added 4" angle iron that sticks out about 4 feet on each side below the fee. I could not believe how fast he could turn these out of balance hollow forms with no vibration.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

I have been looking at one of those, but I'm scared once I have it I will always want a One-Way.


----------

